# Envoyer des sms gratuits à l'étranger



## DandyWarhol (29 Janvier 2007)

Salut &#224; tous,
J'ai fait une recherche mais n'ai pas trouv&#233; ce que je cherchais encore..surtout pour l'&#233;tranger
Est-ce que quelqu'un connait quelques sites pour envoyer des sms gratuits ou &#224; tr&#232;s bas prix vers la Roumanie et l'Italie, et vers les portables fran&#231;ais ou &#233;tranger en g&#233;n&#233;ral?
 
Merci
*DW*


----------



## zebulon35 (29 Janvier 2007)

DandyWarhol a dit:


> Salut à tous,
> J'ai fait une recherche mais n'ai pas trouvé ce que je cherchais encore..surtout pour l'étranger
> Est-ce que quelqu'un connait quelques sites pour envoyer des sms gratuits ou à très bas prix vers la Roumanie et l'Italie, et vers les portables français ou étranger en général?
> 
> ...



oui voir ici
http://www.logicielmac.com/logiciel/Callwave.html


----------

